# MANILA|How will make Manila traffic-free?



## thesmartboy (Mar 29, 2012)

Manila is the 10th worst place to drive in.In the world.Why?Too much cars,squatters(slums) and...malls?!?!.In EDSA alone,there are 31 malls you can pass.And,there's something missing:Not even one project is being studied!Yes,MMDA has this rehabilitation project for EDSA,but,to talk about Metro Manila as a whole,how will we ultimately remove traffic(especially EDSA,Aurora Blvd.,SLEX & NLEX)?


----------



## taipan101 (Feb 12, 2009)

Build more railway infrastructures and other modes for mass transport Like BRT system River and coastal ferries. Regulate other forms of transportation like the famous Jeepneys and Tricycles. Build lay by for loading and unloading vehicles. Most of all POLITICAL WILL.


----------



## taipan101 (Feb 12, 2009)

One more thing make the whole metropolis pedestrian friendly.


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

Reasons:

1. Lack of access roads - but we have land parcel of lands for slums. If you convert these slums into road-ways, we have more alternative routes to reach our detsinations. 

2. Inefficient Public transport - thank God we have MRT but very inefficient. We should integrate this MRT in the entire Metro Manila area. Phase out jeepneys and replace with BRT which is road ergonomically friendly. Stop only on the designated bus stops! 

3. Lack of parking areas. PH should consider having multi-storey parking areas scattered around the Metro. 

4. Too much establishments in EDSA. Convert EDSA into expressway, there should be no establishments along side the road. 

5. Too much cars. Government must start working on road infrastructures and good public transport thereafter they should control the influx of private cars by imposing high importation/purchase tax to those who wants to avail. 

6. Not fully utilized rivers and bays. We should have ferries travelling Pasig River, Manila Bay and Laguna de Bay. 

7. No pedestrian, vendors alongside the streets.

8. No subways. We should't only rely to skyways.


----------



## thesmartboy (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!
News:1.LRT 1 to operate to Cavite by 2015.What are it's benefits?
2.Pres. Aquino is planning for a Centralized Provincial Bus Terminal in Pasay,not
Cubao.
3.The NLEX-SLEX Connector Road has started construction.

taipan101-I agree.Vote Binay 2013!We just don't have enough pedestrian lanes. 
calaguyo-Fully correct.You won't see it coming!And are you sure that there should be NOTHING AT ALL in your planned EDSA Expressway?What an idea.Next time,I'll show my vison for the Revived Ferry Service(if possible).

No ferries,no pedestrian lanes,no efficent transport,more roads,etc.So correct!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

I think it would help to knock down all those gated communities and distribute the land more evenly. At the moment a large part of the population lives on relatively small pieces of land.

Then again that won't happen since those rich people run the city.


----------



## juliantheskyscraper (Feb 5, 2013)

I think we should build more skyways.


----------



## thesmartboy (Mar 29, 2012)

Ribarca-So correct.It will NEVER happen.
juliantheskycraper-You don't like traffic,eh?OK,then it's your choice.


----------



## thesmartboy (Mar 29, 2012)

Ferry map as suggested by calaguyo coming soon!


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

That Pasig river ferry project - is it still up and running? Or not anymore?

By the way, more often than not, trains here are generally overcrowded. People are packed like sardines............and it's not even rush hour.

The only exception is LRT Line 2 (because it currently has the biggest and widest train dimensions of any train in this country). Hence, it can fit more passengers and thus less competition for space inside the train vehicle.

Also, one thing to consider:
-A huge percentage of drivers in this country DID NOT actually qualify to get their driver's license.

What do some of those people do? They just pay the 'fixers' in the Land Transportation Office (via 'under-the-table' deals) and that allows them to skip all driving tests.

You can bet that a huge portion of drivers in this country DO NOT actually know how to drive.

-Cannot understand what a "YIELD" sign is
-Often block the intersection
-from left most lane, they turn all the way to the right
-from right most lane, they turn all the way to the left
-fast cars on shoulder/emergency lane
-slow cars on fast lane/overtaking lane
-cars in the middle of two lanes (as if lanes do not exist)
-turning without using their turn signals
-public utility and public transport vehicles load and unload passengers IN THE MIDDLE OF THE ROAD :bash:hno:

and the list goes on

Thankfully, there are exceptions in the form of people who actually learned how to drive properly and are exercising road courtesy. Unfortunately, there are only so few people in this country who adhere to such

That's why at the moment, my general rating with regards to drivers in the Philippines is:

-1 out of 10


----------



## thesmartboy (Mar 29, 2012)

Agreed,Blackraven.Driving for Dummies!Make it,it would be a help for those driving dummies.
Grade them 1/10.10x the traffic?10x my stress.

BTW,the Pasig River Ferry is removed because those people do not have that gift of the Holy Spirit,wonder and awe.


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

^^ are you even Filipino? Your grammar states that you're not.


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> I think it would help to knock down all those gated communities and distribute the land more evenly. At the moment a large part of the population lives on relatively small pieces of land.
> 
> Then again that won't happen since those rich people run the city.


Before these gated communities, knock down those slum areas first. Allocate them to more roadways, flood reservoir etc...


----------

